# Got one



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I havent been on alot lately because we have been in the woods looking for these guys!! Actually 2, first was a young buck, this guy was a bit nicer. Just before sundown.


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

nice nice, i tagged out with my bow aswell.

Is that on the bigger side for where your at?


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I don't think I could actually shoot a deer, but I love eating them. That is, as long as someone else cooks them. I hate the way the meat smells cooking.


----------



## bellicose14 (Sep 11, 2008)

nice bucks bud,sure wish my kids got happy like that when i come home with a fresh kill!!!good pics


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

time to fire up the grill! thats a nice shooter! model 94?


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

I had an inkling you have been out in the woods..Congrats..


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

LOL cool pics Andy Looks like you guys made out well in the woods


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

I dont think I could shoot a deer...lol I'm a weeny...I like deers...we feed our "key deer" down here (their small white tails) I think thats what they call it! lol Its funny, you can pet them and they lick you and stuff....but nice catch


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Can I have the back strap? can I, can I please! LOL

I need to get myself back out there


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

NICE! Send some yummy deer meat my way!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Well for a 6 pointer around here its a good size. It pales in comparison to deer up north and west but for around here its good. The backstrap was cut last night and in the freezer. I really scraped this deer clean and got alot of dog meat. Also my butcher is giving me all the deer scraps from the season. 

There is a 10 pointer out there they say, Im looking for him next! Oh and my kids love it, I have some pics fromthe gutting that I refrained from posting due to sensitive people!


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

I did not know what a backstrap was so I goggled it and this was the first thing what caught my eye....

The BackStrap - Frequently Asked Questions
The BackStrap and ball kit safely and effectively helps relieve symptoms ... Then insert it into the BackStrap just like the other balls

Then I asked myself why would you want to put deer balls in a sack and put them on you to relieve symptoms of what so I clicked the link and it has nothing to do with what I thought it was so I looked again and found out what it really is...... :hammer: its really meat :hammer:


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

and its REALLY REALLY good meat!


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

The best of the whole deer... that why I wanted it


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

Nice!

My step dad owns like 500 acres out here but we never see any deer on it (only big game we've seen lately is bear).

Was going to go deer hunting for my first time in Texas next month, but I ended up starting a new insurance sales job, so that kind of fell through... My step dad is still going, so hopefully h ebrings home something.


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

Damn Andy that's great... Congrats. I'm in NYC & I wish it was easy for me to get out there and do some hunting. The restrictions and all the crap they want done is just plain idiotic to me. But I guess they know what their doing...lol. Congrats again.

Hey maggiesmommy where you at in the keys. My dad is in south Miami and I'm in Key Largo at least 1X a year. I also have 2 brothers & a sister in Cape Coral.


----------

